# outlook/Mapisp32



## lukemakris (Jun 4, 2000)

I updated my windows 98 on the windows site. When I tried to start my MS Outlook I get the message "performed an illegal operation" and I have to use Ctrl + Alt to shut down program. the message reads as follows:
MAPISP32 caused an invalid page fault in module KERNEL32.DLL at 0177:bff7b997


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

I could not find anything that exactally matches your problem and while this following link pertains to a upgrading IE causing similar problem, it may be worth lookin at.

http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q223/1/53.ASP?LN=EN-US&SD=gn&FR=0


----------

